# The viciously evil congo tetra - RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I snapped this photo the other day to sell some jungle val in my tank, and noticed something interesting about one of my congo tetras. Look closely...










Teeth?! Really?!?! Congo tetras have teeth?!?!

Gonna make sure I wear chain link armbands the next time I trim! :tongue:

J


----------



## Benn (May 10, 2011)

If I'm correct a lot of tetras do have teeth, ( even neons ). nice picture though!


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha! When I saw this photo in your sale post, I thought he looked pretty intense.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

well...they are related to pirahna
by the way. google hasemania nana teeth and the extension PDF. you will find some very interesting x-rays of that fish (related to congo tetra)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Teeth or no teeth for their size they are incredibly peaceful. I have them with other small tetras, rcs and amanos without a problem.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Teeth or no teeth for their size they are incredibly peaceful. I have them with other small tetras, rcs and amanos without a problem.


No doubt. I love mine, and I'm not honestly scared of them. They are voracious eaters. They love bloodworms, blackworms, and almost anything else that comes near them. I have to feed them on one side of the tank so that food will sink down to let my rams eat too. Sure they are very peaceful... I was just surprised to see that menacing toothy snarl when I looked at that photo.

J


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I've seen the large ones in the lfs display tank use their teeth real well to carve up soft plant leaves lol. They seem to have quite an affinity for their fresh greens.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I've seen the large ones in the lfs display tank use their teeth real well to carve up soft plant leaves lol. They seem to have quite an affinity for their fresh greens.


 Not in my tank they wont! Thats a surefire ticket for a one-way ride down the toilet! Haha!

J


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

That's why they can be such nasty nippers!


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

Congos are beautiful fish. But those teeth... I have seen then bite the pectoral fins off of gouramis, stressing the gouramis to the point that they die.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

They're still one of the most beautiful tetra's in this hobby regardless

And those teeth's are surely no surprise if they're related to piranhas, like someone mentioned before.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

They are peaceful, just need a large tank.

They are one of the fish that eat duckweed in my tank(bite the weed into pieces and swallow), another one is Emperor tetra, has cutter teeth too.

They go for the free swimming cherry shrimp, but don't bother any shrimps not swimming, they are not typical bottom feeders and have trouble to identify food on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for bringing my thread back to life with some really cool photos!

J


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehe I just saw this thread.....I love the picture at the start made me have a good laugh  The other photos are fantastic too


----------



## anonrider12 (Jun 7, 2011)

4 of my red serpa tetras "red minor or blood tetras" devoured 18 of my free swimming RCS... right when i put them in


----------

